# I have TWO broken drop spindles :-(



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Both broken near the whorl, thanks to children sitting on them. 

I've glued the top whorl spindle twice and the Turkish one three times, with wood glue...I think I tried gorilla glue once on the Turkish spindle. They break again at the same place. I am thinking that in order to have a repair that'll hold up, I should drill a hole down the center of each part of the shaft and put a metal or wooden pin in there. 

Has anyone else had this problem or repaired the shaft of a drop spindle? 

I just bought another Turkish spindle...couldn't live without it any longer....and I am going to get some kind of metal or hard plastic case to carry and store it in.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I keep all my spindles in a vase, like a bouquet. 
Also, I have a chair that nobody else is allowed to sit in. 
The only one breaking my stuff is me. 

If the shafts are broken, you could buy some dowels in the correct dimensions and replace them.
It might take a bit of sharpening and sanding to make them look nice, but it should work.
I have seen some nice replacement shafts made from bamboo chopsticks, also.

I have used my knitting needle gauge to find the proper dimension and they sell dowels in most all craft and hardware stores.
Just an idea. 

It sucks to be w/out your fiber tools.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

The turkish drop spindle looks like this:









so a regular dowel won't work. :-( It might work with the top whorl spindle though. And...I carry my spindles with me to have something to do while waiting at various appts, etc. I need to have some kind of traveling case.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Some will fit in a pringles can or something similar, or a box that held a very nice bottle of whiskey.

If you don't want the whiskey, I'll drink it for you.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

frazzlehead said:


> Some will fit in a pringles can or something similar, or a box that held a very nice bottle of whiskey.
> 
> *If you don't want the whiskey, I'll drink it for you*.


You know that is what is so nice about fiber people, they are always willing to help!!! LOL

Alice in Virginia


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Hehe. *You* buy and drink that nasty whiskey and I'll be happy to take the box off your hands!


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Have you tried locating the manufacturer? They might have a replacement part that isnt expensive. Just a thought and it might be cheaper than getting a new 1.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

chamoisee said:


> Hehe. *You* buy and drink that nasty whiskey and I'll be happy to take the box off your hands!


LOL 
i have two where i store my button collections (the sew-on once)


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i'm wondering with the turkish spindle. rthat is the one you can take off both wings the get the spun ball off right? if you contact the manufacturer you might be able to get a new shaft???


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I used to work in a piano repair shop and we would repair breaks in dowels by gluing, then wrapping the mend with thread. It would hold piano hammers so it might hold a spindle dowel, but not if anyone sits on it again.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Only cure for spindles that get broken from being sat on it to not leave them laying where they can be sat upon.

GAM I also keep mine in a vase, my straight needles too.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

susanne said:


> i'm wondering with the turkish spindle. rthat is the one you can take off both wings the get the spun ball off right? if you contact the manufacturer you might be able to get a new shaft???


Yes, that's correct. It's really nice because you get a center pull ball and then you can ply from that one ball using the outside and inside strands and not have any single ply leftover! It's so much more efficient. 

I'll see if Ashford carries replacement parts.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

chamosee i always wondered if this kind of center pull baal does not tangled up when plying ? never had luck with the center pull ball made with the ball winder.


----------

